# 8 Awesome Turntables for Spinning Vinyl



## Steve Crowe

*8 Awesome Turntables for Spinning Vinyl*

By CE Pro Editors
*We round up some top-notch turntables to spin your favorite records.*


All signs point to a nostalgia for vinyl, and the rebirth of two-channel audio, as we've reported often this year.


Vinyl never really stopped being a format of choice for audiophiles, but it's amazing how the surge in vinyl appreciation seems to be much more genuine than some retro 70s or 80s fad, like what Hollywood has tried to force upon us with a Footloose remake here, another 80s cartoon-turned-movie there.


With more and more consumers abandoning music downloads for vinyl, we thought it'd be fun to round-up some cool turntables to add to your system.


 

*Audio-Technica ATLP120*

The Audio-Technica ATLP120 stereo turntable features a high-torque direct-drive motor and a USB output that connects for capturing audio to a computer. Includes a cast aluminum platter with slip mat and a start/stop button; three speeds 33/45/78; selectable high-accuracy quartz-controlled pitch lock and pitch change slider control .

* Click here to continue. *


----------



## futurecode

Come one CE Pro, a "Turntables for Spinning Vinyl" article without the Technics SL-1200 is just plain nonsense.


----------



## TheGigaShadow




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *futurecode* /forum/post/21976410
> 
> 
> Come one CE Pro, a "Turntables for Spinning Vinyl" article without the Technics SL-1200 is just plain nonsense.



The Technics 1200 is no longer being manufactured.


----------



## TheGigaShadow




> Quote:
> With more and more consumers abandoning music downloads for vinyl



LOL. That'll be the day. Technology does not move in reverse. The visitors of this site should know that better than most. Vinyl is never coming back in any way that matters and it surely will not take over downloads. It had it's day and that day is now over. From now on all it will ever be (at best) is a niche market.


----------



## dean l

^yet people will still be listening to and collecting vinyl 100 years from now. vinyl will remain a profitable "niche" market well after we are all gone.


----------



## Ex_Brit

My Technics SL-10 Turntable is still serving me well on the infrequent occasions I get into one of my vinyl moods.


----------



## olyteddy

Odd that an article about 8 awesome TTs runs the gamut from cheap plastic USB units @~$300 to overpriced electronic sculptures @$90,000...Are there even more than eight models out there?


----------



## c-not-k




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *TheGigaShadow* /forum/post/21977740
> 
> 
> The Technics 1200 is no longer being manufactured.



I have to say, the Audio-Technica ATLP120 looks a lot like my SL-1200's.


----------



## javry




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *TheGigaShadow* /forum/post/21977756
> 
> 
> LOL. That'll be the day. Technology does not move in reverse. The visitors of this site should know that better than most. Vinyl is never coming back in any way that matters and it surely will not take over downloads. It had it's day and that day is now over. From now on all it will ever be (at best) is a niche market.



sadly and with big welling tears -I have to agree. With things like whole house audio and 24 hour streaming, downloading, live 365, pandora, Iphones, Ipads, I tunes, blackberries, CD, DVD, Bluray, on and on - we are so beyond vinyl anymore that I just don't see it ever returning to the mainstream. There will be those occasions when you may want to put on something and actually sit there and listen to it. But my guess is that's going to be rare also if my life is any testimony. With it's virsatility and clear edge on the digital future and beyond, whatever the medium will be in say 50 years, digital will be the gateway. Vinyl can no more compete with that than a horse and buggy can compete with an automobile. So I hate to agree but I think you're right - it's day in mainstream media belongs to the ages now.


Now that I've gotten that off my chest, I still think there is room for a good honest discussion about turntables - given that this is the "A"VS forum.


----------



## jazzmaster221

hummm. i have a Gemini 2 direct drive for transferring my vinyl to mp3 ...nothing like the sound of vinyl on a good turn table


----------



## X-Raycer

My third and last TT is a Stanton ST-100 with an S-tone Arm, for $400, nine years ago.

The STR8-100 has a Straight Tone Arm, for DJs.


I've had Belt Drive units where the Belts deteriorated and broke, so No Belt Drive for me.

Most TT I actually looked at were cheap looking and toy-like, with everything made of plastic.


I did a lot of research at the time and found the ST-100.

I liked everything about it and that it weighs close to 40 lbs.

I didn't like that it didn't come with a Dust Cover.

I was able to buy one direct from Stanton.


It has been replaced in the Stanton lineup by the ST-150 and STR8-150.

But, I will pass this one down to my Grand Kids.


----------



## dlathem

I have had all the plastic turntables I can stand. In 1986 I bought a Linn Sondek LP-12 and never looked back. I have an all analogue/vacuum tube/QUAD electrostatic listening room in the basement. Get thee behind me digital!


----------



## benclement11




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *TheGigaShadow*  /t/1408554/8-awesome-turntables-for-spinning-vinyl#post_21977756
> 
> 
> 
> LOL. That'll be the day. Technology does not move in reverse. The visitors of this site should know that better than most. Vinyl is never coming back in any way that matters and it surely will not take over downloads. It had it's day and that day is now over. From now on all it will ever be (at best) is a niche market.



Funny, I don't download music and I just bought my first turntable, which I love. Digital downloads suck unless you are using some sort of lossless format. To me, I much rather have the physical album, be it CD or vinyl. And vinyl is just so much more "cool". Not that it sounds better, but there are qualities that many people enjoy. If you haven't noticed vinyl has made a huge comeback...so that kind of shoots a whole in your whole "vinyl is never coming back". And obviously it won't take over downloads. Just like most people listen to ****** music...and listen to it through crappy speakers. Does that mean a quality system doesn't matter since a majority of people don't have them?

http://www.forbes.com/sites/zackomalleygreenburg/2011/07/13/vinyl-vs-cd-the-tables-are-turning-rolling-stones-dom-lyor-cohen/


----------



## zuluwalker




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *dean l*  /t/1408554/8-awesome-turntables-for-spinning-vinyl#post_21978528
> 
> 
> ^yet people will still be listening to and collecting vinyl 100 years from now. vinyl will remain a profitable "niche" market well after we are all gone.



+1


----------



## evan237




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *benclement11*  /t/1408554/8-awesome-turntables-for-spinning-vinyl#post_22116944
> 
> 
> Funny, I don't download music and I just bought my first turntable, which I love. Digital downloads suck unless you are using some sort of lossless format. To me, I much rather have the physical album, be it CD or vinyl. And vinyl is just so much more "cool". Not that it sounds better, but there are qualities that many people enjoy. If you haven't noticed vinyl has made a huge comeback...so that kind of shoots a whole in your whole "vinyl is never coming back". And obviously it won't take over downloads. Just like most people listen to ****** music...and listen to it through crappy speakers. Does that mean a quality system doesn't matter since a majority of people don't have them?
> 
> http://www.forbes.com/sites/zackomalleygreenburg/2011/07/13/vinyl-vs-cd-the-tables-are-turning-rolling-stones-dom-lyor-cohen/



Well said! And there are countless articles which suggest that this 'niche market' has been steadily growing over the last 5 years. As posted elsewhere, I also recently purchased a new TT and love it. And what I find most interesting is the fact that there is a segment of the younger generation (who never even got into CDs) who are taking an interest in vinyl records. I don't think there's any argument that vinyl cannot compete against digital (downloads and streaming). But as CD sales continue to drop, it seems vinyl is gaining a resurgence that might have been unthinkable a decade ago.


----------

